# Bemfola storage



## LemonSponge (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello all,

I will be using Bemfola pre filled pens and Cetrotide whilst travelling - could be up to 11 hours before i have access to a fridge again. I will use a cold bag with ice packs/gels and a thermometer, but i'm so confused by the instructions...does anyone know if i must refrigerate or not? This is what the instructions say;

"Store in a refrigerator (2 ° C-8 ° C). Do not freeze.
Within the shelf-life, the unopened product can be stored below 25 ° C for up to 3 months without re-refrigeration and should be discarded after 3 months if it has not been used."

Thank you


----------



## Saltysea (Apr 8, 2019)

I used Cetrotide too and carefully looked at their instructions as I also had issues with travel and refrigeration. I also understood it as you could keep it unrefrigerated but then you had to use it within 3 months. I did this and the medication definitely worked.


----------



## LemonSponge (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you Saltysea, that's what i was thinking and hoping! That way i can just keep the amount of medicine i need to travel with at room temp and then keep the rest in the fridge at home.


----------

